# male vs female, body odor?



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

do you think in generally, body odor of male hedgehog is stronger than female?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehogs have no body odor. The only odor is from their urine or feces and it doesn't make a difference between the sexes. Some hedgehogs regardless of sex have stronger, or less strong feces and urine.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

Nancy said:


> Hedgehogs have no body odor. The only odor is from their urine or feces and it doesn't make a difference between the sexes. Some hedgehogs regardless of sex have stronger, or less strong feces and urine.


no wonder. my male likes to poops inside his sleeping box and wheel lot more than my male. and the smell get stronger when i am near to his sleeping box!

both of my hedgies are having the same living environment, food and cage, and now i know the the odor came from :twisted: :evil: :mrgreen:

in fact i just change his sleeping box for 3 days, it's smell again.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unless a baby or elderly, pooping in bed is usually a sign of illness. Pooping in bed and strong odor, I suggest a vet visit to rule out illness.


----------



## kaye (Sep 4, 2012)

Nancy said:


> Unless a baby or elderly, pooping in bed is usually a sign of illness. Pooping in bed and strong odor, I suggest a vet visit to rule out illness.


o? his appetite still good, still active and nothing special or sign of illness? just like to poop on his wheel and box. anyway, thanks for the reminder here, i will pay attention on this, thanks nancy


----------

